# Exhaust is out



## timthefinn (Mar 29, 2017)

2/24/19 Weighs 46 pounds centered about 119 inches from the front of the car and pretty much centered side to side. I've built an excel spread sheet to track the result of removing and adding equipment. This one is estimated to take this many pounds off each wheel: RF:2, LF:2, RR:21, LR:21. The 8 lbs of diving weights I'd forgotten about in the trunk when we weighed the car took 3.3 pounds off the right rear wheel and 4.7 off the left rear.


----------

